# All data over ECIGSSA is now SECURE



## Gizmo (13/2/17)

Over the weekend ECIGSSA has had a SSL Certificate put on. From now on all data passed through is secure and encrypted. It is also backed of HTTP2 standard for future proof of IPv6. 

Just thought I should let you guys know

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 13 | Thanks 5


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/2/17)

Yes well done @Gizmo no more CIA snoops fear


----------



## DoubleD (13/2/17)

Thank you


----------



## zadiac (13/2/17)

I have no idea what you just said, but thank you anyway

Reactions: Funny 7 | Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/2/17)

zadiac said:


> I have no idea what you just said, but thank you anyway



Dont worry me too bud... I think its a fancy way of saying the security on the site has been upgraded or the server is now fitted with a 3 litter flat six with a bose sub and harmen kardon 6x9 and now running on Perelli tyres.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Huffapuff (13/2/17)

Gizmo said:


> for future proof of IPv6.



Is that a firmware upgrade from Pioneer4You??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (13/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Dont worry me too bud... I think its a fancy way of saying the security on the site has been upgraded or the server is now fitted with a 3 litter flat six with a bose sub and harmen kardon 6x9 and now running on Perelli tyres.



Thanks. That, I DO understand

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## stevie g (13/2/17)

It means no one sitting on the wire can read your inbox messages anymore


----------



## blujeenz (13/2/17)

Sprint said:


> It means no one sitting on the wire can read your inbox messages anymore


I was wondering what they were up to.
Guess they can get lost now that @Gizmo sorted them out.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Silver (13/2/17)

Thanks @Gizmo !!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Willyza (14/2/17)

Thanks @Gizmo


----------



## Caveman (14/2/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Dont worry me too bud... I think its a fancy way of saying the security on the site has been upgraded or the server is now fitted with a 3 litter flat six with a bose sub and harmen kardon 6x9 and now running on Perelli tyres.


----------



## PsyCLown (14/2/17)

Ooh yay! Nice feature to have 

Especially if you are browsing at work and like to try keep things private, most firewalls don't (can't) capture HTTPS traffic.


----------

